# Why is metal not considered a part of the main stream music ?



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been thinking over this for a long time. Why is metal so ignored ? Why aint it considered as a part of the main-stream music ? Sure there are bands like Metallica and Iron Maiden, etc who are very popular but what about black and death metal bands ? Why aint they so popular ?


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe because metal is an element.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe because not everyone is in Satan's grasp ;P


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 5, 2008)

KPowerMania said:
			
		

> Why aint they so popular ?


Eh? They arent?  

Maybe because as a genre; they have the following traits.
1. Should be *loud* to enjoy. Loudness isnt loved by all.
2. Most high-tempoed, not easily understandable.
3. Transtitions within the song maybe difficult to digest.
4. Patroned by a bunch of cocaine-snuffing-emos. 
5. Can't be played at wedding parties. 
6. Not all people play/understand instruments. And so not all will actually give due respect to the drum, guitar, piano, whatevers played in the songs. Pop, in turn does not need such an understanding.
7. Lyrics are much inhuman, un-productive and IMo worthless. though I do enjoy the songs. 

metallica, iron maiden, thats enough for meh.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

But what about Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir, Behemoth, Gojira, Children of Bodom, Mayhem, Emperor, Immortal, Satyrico, etc Black/Death Metal bands ? They are one of the best instrument players in the world (Alexi for an example). There is this underground band called Disrepute... they have made this song called Insanity which has one of the most fastest, the most advanced drumming I have ever heard. If you listen to it, you will think its impossible to drum so fast but its not ! Then why are they so ignored and mostly condemned as 'bad' stuff by the society. They are sidelined as 'noise' . Ok leave Death/Black but what about SlipKnot ? They belong to Nu Metal but still they are not so popular. Why ? Just because their vocalist uses a Death Growling tone ? Or just because their lyrics have more 'fu.cks' then most songs ? SlipKnot has been blamed for inspiring a young teen for murder.... now this is crap BS. What about thrash (your so called great Metallica and IM belong in this one) ? Isnt Slayer been in spotlight for making songs like 'Disciple' ? (The songs main lyrics are something like "God Hates Us All") The song actually talks about the inefficiency of the Government and thats they condemn it . Ok leave the genres. I see no point in sidelining Metal as a music genre. In India, Metal concerts are VERY rare and why ? Because of some dumb, and crap culture of God and what not .


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

parental advisory


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Blame Al Gore's stupid ass wife .


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

Well in india its pop and rap + rick roll

lolz...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^In my town ==

Coolest artist --> yo man, its teh dumB Emin3m....

The most brutalest/fastest/heaveist/kick-ass artist = Linkin Park


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^In my town ==
> 
> Coolest artist --> yo man, its teh dumB Emin3m....
> 
> The most brutalest/fastest/heaveist/kick-ass artist = Linkin Park


Dude, it takes a while to grow into metal
I graduated from Bollywood music to Linkin Park, Bon Jovi 2 years ago
And from Linkin Park to Metallica, Megadeth, CoB about a year back ....
But I graduated by choice as I wanted to listen to more music....


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 5, 2008)

@KP
One question to you, provide more than 5 reasons why people should LIKE metal (Trash, death only)?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> @KP
> One question to you, provide more than 5 reasons why people should LIKE metal (Trash, death only)?



1. One of the best instrumentals. Actually the fastest. See Kirk Hammet, Dimebag Darrell, Alexi Laiho

2. Best bassist. See Steve Harriss of Iron Maiden.

3. Fast music. 70% of today's youth prefers fast music and so they listen to LP and what not. Its just that they are not exposed to Metal .

4. Agreed that 80% of lyrics contain un-human stuff but sometimes, they are informative too. Sometimes, they talk about the inefficiency  of Government and thats why face opposition. See Disciple from Slayer.

5. The glitz and glamour related Metal. The charm of the concerts. Fans getting together and enjoying it a different manner. Going crazy over it.

6. Metal kinda gives an element of power. Some lyrics just inspire us to get up and do what we aspire to. In Metal language, "**** you, I won't do what you tell me" .

7. Metal generally irons out the wrong superstition related to religion, etc opening the eyes of people who listen to it.

8.The fan clubs created by the bands themselves (CoBHC ,etc) give a feeling of ironing out ones loneliness. It makes you fell that you are a part of something. Coz ultimately everything in Metal is larget than life.

9. It inspires a lot of people to pick up an instrument and start playing.

10. Carves one imagination.



IronManForever said:


> Eh? They arent?
> 
> Maybe because as a genre; they have the following traits.
> 1. Should be *loud* to enjoy. Loudness isnt loved by all.
> ...



Does this means people who listen to Pop are a bunch of brainless dumb asses ?

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v434/Bozo/Alexi_Laiho_2006.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

Didnt you read my post 
I said that metal grows on to you over time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Pop or RnB fans might have it for small time but Metalheads are serious about their music. Its real. You will never see a person who will say that he liked Slayer once but you will see many who have got 'Slayer' carved across their hand.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

@KPM: apni-apni pasand.....

I dont like Metallica coz they only shout & loud..... & after listening 2 them its like ur head really bcome a metal type...

its like :
1) LP > Pink Floyd > Metallica

c i have never heard KORN & Smokie & people say they r cool...so i'll update myself after hearing 2 their music...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^WTF is a Smokie ? And forget Korn, they suck.

Metallica ONLY shouts ? What about some of their songs called One, Nothing Else Matters, Unforgive I, Unforgive II, Unforgiven III, etc ?

Please dont drag Pink Floyd or LP here....


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 5, 2008)

@KP
I know u know this, but once again, c wat wiki tells about Metal. 
No, No, its not a proof that Metal is bad, its the various genres of Heavy_Metal.
LINK

And, I just came to know that I love Doom Metal, Neo Classical Metal and Nu Metal


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Nu-Metal has only one good band and incidentally that is one of my fav. band, its called SlipKnot. Though now a days, they are categorising them as Death Metal which is good . They deserve it. Their music is much better than the Nu-Metal posers. Doom Metal is OKish. They creat a nice ambience though. But no match to ambient Black Metal and Blackened Death Metal. For more info, listen to Cradle of Filth . Neo Classic Metal.... .


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 5, 2008)

i don't think metal is not popular--those who listen English music genuinely---would definitely like it.
who can ignore system of down,korn,Slipknot,Rammstein,Iron Maiden--etc
and my favorite disturbed


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

SOAD is Metal o_0


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 5, 2008)

*www.last.fm/tag/metal

definitely--


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

I thought they were Hard Rock.... w/ever they are, they make some respectable music.

@manishjha18

Did you tag SOAD as Metal.. ??  It looks so.


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 5, 2008)

hehe no no--i myself was bit amused to find soad in metal group--but i totally trust last.fm--even if they say pop i would believe them

hey kpower can you list your favorite metal track with singer name---
i just want to add it to my library.( say your top 10)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Leave it. The kids in your house (if any) will start crying .

Anyways, here they are (in no particular order) :-

1. People=Sh1t by SlipKnot
2. Hellhounds on My Trails by CoB (Children Of Bodom)
3. In Your Face by CoB
4. Needled 24x7 by CoB
5. Moonlight in Chaos Shone by Nighshade
6. Disciple by Slayer
7. Insanity by Disrepute
8. Swansong of a Raven by Cradle of Filth
9. Tears Dont Fall by Bullet For My Valentine
10. Master of Puppets by Metallica


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Leave it. The kids in your house (if any) will start crying .


 
& also KPM....

here they are (updated) :-
1. From the Inside by LP  
2. Somewhere I belong by LP  
3. In Your Face by CoB
4. Needled 24x7 by CoB
5. Moonlight in Chaos Shone by Nighshade
6. Disciple by Slayer
7. Insanity by Disrepute
8. Swansong of a Raven by Cradle of Filth
9. Tears Dont Fall by Bullet For My Valentine
10. Master of Puppets by Metallica


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Paranj (my name) and Linkin Park.... this two dont go well together. So please, remove the above post or I might take it a newer level .


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Paranj (my name)


Oh...so dats ur real name..then henceforth i'll call u Paranj...



KPower Mania said:


> and Linkin Park.... this two dont go well together.


but where will u go together with metal...



KPower Mania said:


> So please, remove the above post or I might take it a newer level .


hmm..magic word...
Btw..wats the new level...it thought it was "Game Over"


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^W/ever.... do what you want..

n00b


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, you need to see that not everyone listens to the same thing. Mainstream means whats "hip" and "popular", and metal does not fit the category. Nor does Symphonic music. Nor does Classical Music. But that DOES NOT mean that they suck. Only that a majority does not have interest in them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, you need to see that not everyone listens to the same thing. Mainstream means whats "hip" and "popular", and metal does not fit the category. Nor does Symphonic music. Nor does Classical Music. But that DOES NOT mean that they suck. Only that a majority does not have interest in them.


 
Here comes the Metal.  ..but what u feel abt it..do u also like Metal Music ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Maybe because not everyone is in Satan's grasp ;P



Come on, how is it that music makes you anti-christ? If this was so, there are many mainsteam music and songs that have anti-christ themes hidden in them. I do not mix religion and music. I just listen to music to enjoy myself or vent my frustration.

Metal ROCKS!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Here comes the Metal.  ..but what u feel abt it..do u also like Metal Music ?



Hell yeah I do. Look at my username 

I prefer more melodious stuff though, like Metallica, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, Dream Theater, Led Zeppelin, Anthrax, System Of A Down, etc.

I don't listen to Death Metal, nor do I listen to Nu Metal like Linkin Park.

PS: Example songs I like: Dream Theater's *Metropolis Pt.1: The Miracle and the Sleeper*, Metallica's *The Day That Never Comes*. Dream Theater's *Dance Of Eternity*, Led Zeppelin's *When The Levee Breaks*, *Stairway to Heaven* and *Kashmir*, Metallica's *The Judas Kiss* and *Bleeding Me*, etc.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 5, 2008)

@Karan about MetalHeadGautham : I think u don't know
And
@MetalHeadgautham: I think u've forgot

THAT MetalHeadGautham had once started this thread : LINK


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, you need to see that not everyone listens to the same thing. Mainstream means whats "hip" and "popular", and metal does not fit the category. Nor does Symphonic music. Nor does Classical Music. But that DOES NOT mean that they suck. Only that a majority does not have interest in them.


Rightly said....it's out of choice that I listen to Metal (and Western Classical too, not Mozart, Beethoven but other composers)
@paranj
Yeah I know you are pissed off that Metal is not as popular as Shankar Ehsaan Loy (Heck, Even I'm not)
But at least you are listening to the one of the best genres there is 
So be Happy 
and for those who dont listen to thm,
Screw them man...they dont know what they are missing


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2008)

Here goes my list:

-Needled 24x7 : CoB
-Mask of Sanity : CoB
-Children of Decadence : CoB
-Sanitarium : Metallica
-One : Metallica
-Damage Inc. : Metallica
-Motorbreath ; Metallica
-Battery : Metallica
-Master of Puppets : Metallica
-Number of the Beast : Iron Maiden
-Run to the Hills : Iron maiden
-Aces High : Iron Maiden
-Be quick or be Dead : Iron Maiden
-Fear of the dark : Iron Maiden
-People=**** : Slipknot
-Sic : Slipknot
-Wait and Bleed : Slipknot
-Duailty : Slipknot
-B.Y.O.B : SOAD
-Toxicity : SOAD
.....and many more songs and artists.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Here goes my list:
> 
> -Needled 24x7 : CoB
> -Mask of Sanity : CoB
> ...


You can say $h!T, theres nothing wrong about it... 
Anywayz nice list


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I prefer more melodious stuff though, like Metallica, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, Dream Theater, Led Zeppelin, Anthrax, System Of A Down, etc.


My my, that resembles my favourites as well. Though I never heard Dream Theater, Anthrax. How do they both compare to say Mettalica; differences? Similarities? Heard people say that Dream theater is real good?



			
				KPowerMania said:
			
		

> Does this means people who listen to Pop are a bunch of brainless dumb asses?


To you, yes.  I also used to think the same way till sometime ago. Now I'd say I love music rather than Metal. I respect Pop, Blues, cuz thats where I started from. 
Not that they arent enjoyable IF they are good; only that my tastes have chnaged over time, which I'm sure yours have too; cuz you were a LP fan sometime before.
.
..
...
BTW Guys; I really love when black-metallers cover the songs of bands like Iron Maiden. Like Hallowed be Thy Name - Iron Maiden - Covered by Cradle of Filth.And plenty more. Its just gives a new aura to old songs(though Metal never gets old.  ). What about you people?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Here goes my list:
> 
> -Needled 24x7 : CoB
> -Mask of Sanity : CoB
> ...



Hohohoho.... nice one man. Metal forever !!!



IronManForever said:


> My my, that resembles my favourites as well. Though I never heard Dream Theater, Anthrax. How do they both compare to say Mettalica; differences? Similarities? Heard people say that Dream theater is real good?
> 
> 
> To you, yes.  I also used to think the same way till sometime ago. Now I'd say I love music rather than Metal. I respect Pop, Blues, cuz thats where I started from.
> ...



Covers are good... some of them .

Actually ya, Blues was where Metal started...

Ding dong ! A little hello from Chrish Fehn  :-

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/4364/mplayerc200811051851105ra6.jpg

oooo here comes Corey Taylor  :-

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/4865/mplayerc200811051910075up9.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

shall we ask some mod to merge this thread over to the original metal thread, since we are all discussing metal ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Why you asking me ? Do it ASAP.

@All metal haters :-


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

^^YOU started the thread and hence its YOUR job to click the report button of the first post and ask this thread to be moved to the mothership


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^ok


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 5, 2008)

What is your definition of mainstream? It's mainstream as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

the horror, the horror


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

Well Paranj 

lemme tell u ..evryone has got their own taste 
So when my frnds say "ye kya dhai dhai sunta rehta hai ? " I say to them F**k you 


Only some people like us have the power to enjoy the beauty of metal whatever form  it is Death, industrial, Nu, Black, Thrash etc etc 

I am a big big fan of Rammstein  ..Just listen to them ..read their lyrics translation frm herzeleid.com and u will feel in heaven..Read my blog *musicworld15.blogspot.com for more recommendations ...

but I dont listen to metal everytime..I listen depending on my mood. I listen to every type of music like  love songs ,ghazals (Jagjit, Ghulam Ali, Mehndi Hassan),kishore da, Mohd rafi, hindi,english,rock,pop, spanish and german music 

I mostly listen to metal when I am feeling angry/depressed/frustrated or sometimes I wanna 

My choice of Songs :


1. All Rammstein songs 
(Spiel Mit mir, Feuer Frei, Engel, Du reischt so gut, Mein Teil, Heirate Mich etc etc)

2. Hallowed be thy name (Cradle of Filth)
awesome when church bells chime..and all the screams ..eeeeeeeee

3. Iron Maiden like Fear of the dark, The Phantom opera etc etc

4. Dirthouse , Speedway  by Static X

5. Chaos AD by Sepultura 

6. Metallica songs like cyanide, Sad but true, The God that failed etc etc 

They rock !!

and ya IronMan has given lots of valid and hillarious reasons that why Metal is not main stream..

IMO the reasons :

1. Not everybody has the patience and power to listen to this genre 
2. Metal is considered as Anti Christ 
3. Its considered loudest music which ordinary ppl cant understand.
4. Listening and headbanging to it ..can break ur spine and head 
5. It contains the most violent and gory topics like blood, g*y, incest relationships, cannibals etc etc so most ppl stay away frm it (although they dont understand lyrics)
6.Its considered as sign of distorted violent mind by Junta so...

But if u get addicted to it..there is no stress reliever like Metal ... 

Hail METAL


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

@NucleusKore:-

I dont think so.... go ask a LP punk what is Metal... he will prolly say "An element ofcozzz..." or ask any random guy that "what or who is Metallica ?" and they will be like "whoot ??" but if you ask "Who is Madonna ?" ... they will be knowing the answer. Same goes for crap like Eminem, 50 Cent, etc.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> What is your definition of mainstream?



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mainstream


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Well Paranj
> 
> lemme tell u ..evryone has got their own taste
> So when my frnds say "ye kya dhai dhai sunta rehta hai ? " I say to them F**k you
> ...



You intend to make this thread dirty dont you ? (See the bolder and underlined words).

____

Otherwise, ya. I agree to you. Screw the ones who dont like Metal. And Metal is evil...so run to your grannies .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^hahahaha..ridiculous Paranj.... 

Metal is part of my music life not my life 
and ya Variety is the spice of life...u shud listen to any music in this world irrespective of genre, language,country etc 

U will not understand it now....jab bada ho jayega na like 20-21 tab samjhega 

OK have u listened to Rammstein (my obsession) ??

RAMMY ROCKS !!

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f3/Rammstein-flamethrowers.jpg


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, they've got to get back to basics and realise the fundamental difference between "shouting" and "singing in higher octaves" or "simply singing aloud"!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^^hahahaha..ridiculous Paranj....
> 
> Metal is part of my music life not my life
> and ya Variety is the spice of life...u shud listen to any music in this world irrespective of genre, language,country etc
> ...



Ok.. I listened to Emien/50Cent/Black Eyed Peas/Akon/Hillary Duff/etc.... otherwise, worst music in the world. But now, I have deleted each and every song by them from my HDD (yup, even Eminem's 3Gb discrogaphy which I had ).  BTW, awesome pic. And ya, I do listen to some Rammestein but dont like them much as their songs are in foreign language .



Edge-of-chaos said:


> Yeah, they've got to get back to basics and realise the fundamental difference between "shouting" and "singing in higher octaves" or "simply singing aloud"!



o_0


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

> BTW, awesome pic. And ya, I do listen to some Rammestein but dont like them much as their songs are in foreign language .



Well English is also a foreign language Paranj 

and ya read the lyrics translations from HERZELEID.com thats what I am advising u ..

I also dont know German but still I love them...

German is the language of anger ie METAL 

and if u like the pic... just dload and watch "Volkerball" by Rammstein... live show in Paris 2005...Amazing awesome pyromaniacs (aaag aaag aaag )


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> *You intend to make this thread dirty dont you ? (See the bolder and underlined words).*



Now, now, this is getting dirty how the hell in the world u can say those things about Kishore, Rafi?? 

U like metal, go listen to 'em. We're not going to stop u. AND u don't have any right to tell us wat we should like or not.
We all listen to MUSIC and love MUSIC.
U r just a fan of SlipKnot, nothing more than that. Grow up, be a good listener not a FAN.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^OMG



rhitwick said:


> Now, now, this is getting dirty how the hell in the world u can say those things about Kishore, Rafi??
> 
> U like metal, go listen to 'em. We're not going to stop u. AND u don't have any right to tell us wat we should like or not.
> We all listen to MUSIC and love MUSIC.
> U r just a fan of SlipKnot, nothing more than that. Grow up, be a good listener not a FAN.



I actually meant that keep Rafi, etc du.... err, super musicians away from Metal thread coz then it will be offtopic and offtopic discussion is against forum rulez .


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2008)

Felt bad removing such a nice picture, that too posted by a fourteen year old... but watch out KPower Mania you may end up corrupting some 16 year olds around here. 

yeah Rammstein did some crazy things in that gig. Their live shows are better than their music. Seen that part where they drag around a man on a chain like a dog?

Metal is not my religion (I am into Industrial - particularly EBM and Darkcore stuff), although I listen to metal and I appreciate the music. Some bands I like include Nehemah, Kyuss and Moonsorrow. There are some good Indian metal bands around... listen to Devoid, my favorite - especially the track called black fortress. Also get hands on tracks by Drunksplit, Cranium and Rudra - the last is a vedic metal band with tracks like Aryaputra and Atman.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

> Their live shows are better than their music


Yes and no ..Yes because their shows have a lot of energy..

No ....because "Have you ever read their lyrics translation in english" ? also have u ever gone to "Deeper meaning to Rammstein songs" post in herzeleid.com forum ?? If no, go there and then u will understand the beauty of lyrics and their music


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> @NucleusKore:-
> 
> I dont think so.... go ask a LP punk what is Metal... he will prolly say "An element ofcozzz..." or ask any random guy that "what or who is Metallica ?" and they will be like "whoot ??" but if you ask "Who is Madonna ?" ... they will be knowing the answer. Same goes for crap like Eminem, 50 Cent, etc.


Dude,
Thats derogatory 
I like LP but then I also like Metallica, Megadeth, CoB 
And I HATE 50 cent, Akorn (misspelt deliberately) and dont even get me started about Madonna


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 5, 2008)

> dont even get me started about Madonna


I luv Madonna. wtf?  despite being in for too long, she got the tricks.

Anyways; you guys heard *Lamb of God*?


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

^^The one featured in SAW too

Walk with me in hell
Wake up the killer inside

Madonna is a hit by chance, though she is just loled up at singing.


----------



## karnivore (Nov 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ...Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir, Behemoth, Gojira, Children of Bodom, Mayhem, Emperor, Immortal, Satyrico....


U listen to one n you've heard 'em all. 

Current metal scene is very depressing, nothing new.

It seems the thread is about who knows most band names.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> I luv Madonna. wtf?  despite being in for too long, she got the tricks.
> 
> Anyways; you guys heard *Lamb of God*?


Its my view man....if you like her music...then Okay.... I'm not bothered


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I prefer more *melodious stuff* though, like *Metallica, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, *Dream Theater,* Led Zeppelin,* Anthrax, System Of A Down, etc.
> 
> I don't listen to Death Metal, nor do I listen to Nu Metal like Linkin Park.


Thats the main reason most of the people stay away from Death, Thrash metal and our beloved KP is into it.

But I do like LP, bcz it was my beginning, and my first love to ROCK. How can I forget 'em.

But @ MetalHeadGautham, ur choice(the bold ones) matches to my interest. I like to call myself a beginner in ROCK/METAL. Not like a pro. I search for a good melody, rhythm and lyric with obviously Guitar riffs.
Thats d reason I've, Nirvana, GnR, IronMaiden, BlackSabbath, Metallica, DeepPurple, Eagles, LedZepplin, Ozzy, Santana etc. in my list.



karnivore said:


> U listen to one n you've heard 'em all.


exactly.
Got hold of some videos from these bands, *Amon Amarth, Arch Enemy, Black Label Society, Bleeding Through* and then listened to SlipKnot(only for KP, he is so mad abt it, and I had to know wat SlipKnot is) and found that they all play like same, sing like same.
Seriously it didn't appeal me. Sorry KP, but it didn't.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 6, 2008)

ahem....i think the thread should have been "why black metal is not considered a part of the mainstream music"
bcoz its anti religion but not necessary tho.this genre is very popular and common in europe.i also see ppl here in india enjoy this genre and popularity is enormous i.e if you see in orkut.
i always say nothing is compared to european black metal bands ofcourse some of you may say its sub genre from thrash metal but who cares.europeans are ones who groomed it into perfection.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

^^++1 ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

@karnivore

Please, go check my Last.fm profile for more info.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 6, 2008)

so here we have people advocating LP(MAINSTREAM....) and Slipknot(Mainstream again.although i love Joey).a couple of pro n00bs advocating more Mainstream rock/metal=Metallica, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple,Led Zeppelin,Amon Amarth, Arch Enemy,etc.

u may be forgiven just becoz u r an indian rocker or maybe u've been listening to music as long as the 14yr kiddo but here's a fun fact.ALL OF THEM ARE MAINSTREAM!!!!!!

so quit whining about them not being mainstream.u f'n are living in India not UK or Sweeden,Finland or USA.how less mainstream can it be that u can buy a COB t-shirt over here!

one thing that 've realized listening to music(which i hated b4 i got into rock) that mainstream is here to stay and wont ever go away but always appreciate and promote artists who sincerely make a record and dont have the biggest labels to show their talent.coz these are the gems u don't wanna miss.

and it's not like u r going to buy the album so why not listen to something different which maybe be equally complex musically.stop being fanboys and listen to whatever good is out there.

finally metal is mainstream enough but you surely don't want it to be tainted.aren't we guyz happy that we know so much of tech and everyone asks our advice before buying something or that we like to label almost 99.9% people n00bs bcoz they are that
if PROism would be mainstream(common)there wouldnt be enough n00bs.would any of us like that?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Thats the main reason most of the people stay away from Death, Thrash metal and our beloved KP is into it.
> 
> But I do like LP, bcz it was my beginning, and my first love to ROCK. How can I forget 'em.
> 
> ...



Everyone's taste differs. I understand. 

And its actually hard to understand the instrumentation of Metal. At first, it sounds all the same. My local street friend (who thinks Himesh Reshmiya [sorry for the spelling] sounds like Heavy Metal 0_0) also said that all these (CoB, Slipknot,etc) songs sound the same. BTW, Arch Enemy's lead singer is a female  So she cant sound like the rest.

I also like Lamb of God. Great band.



ratedrsuperstar said:


> so here we have people advocating LP(MAINSTREAM....) and Slipknot(Mainstream again.although i love Joey).a couple of pro n00bs advocating more Mainstream rock/metal=Metallica, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple,Led Zeppelin,Amon Amarth, Arch Enemy,etc.
> 
> u may be forgiven just becoz u r an indian rocker or maybe u've been listening to music as long as the 14yr kiddo but here's a fun fact.ALL OF THEM ARE MAINSTREAM!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Pranam gurujee.


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 6, 2008)

hey thanks KPower Mania-- for your play list--
-so many people into metal--very goddddddddd

hey anyway off topic--you would love this piece of software--it converts itunes playlist to m3u and wpl--*www.ericdaugherty.com/dev/itunesexport/#Download

and yes do download gracenote tune up companion


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> so here we have people advocating LP(MAINSTREAM....) and Slipknot(Mainstream again.although i love Joey).a couple of pro n00bs advocating more Mainstream rock/metal=Metallica, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple,Led Zeppelin,Amon Amarth, Arch Enemy,etc.
> 
> u may be forgiven just becoz u r an indian rocker or maybe u've been listening to music as long as the 14yr kiddo but here's a fun fact.ALL OF THEM ARE MAINSTREAM!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well said....you cant put it better....


----------

